# International Pharmaceuticals (IP), Busted! Huge Cache of Steroids Found!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

International Pharmaceuticals (IP), Busted! Huge Cache of Steroids Found! Demise of a Legendary Doping Empire By Cathrin Gilbert For years, the underground firm International Pharmaceuticals supplied athletes around the world with the latest performance-enhancing drugs, helping it attain cult status in the doping scene and make millions. Now investigators have raided the firm’s headquarters in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

